# Parts for Eura Mobil 770 eb



## sue3134

Does anyone know where to get parts for a Eura Mobil 770 EB. We need a kitchen tap and gas struts. Does anyone know a British dealer or a current contact at Eura Mobil.

Thanks


----------



## VanFlair

Hi sue3134

Oaktree motorhomes used to be dealers until recently BUT the tap should be a standard make that you can get spares or replacement from other non franchise dealers.

Gas struts likewise can be refurbished or replaced by www.sgs-engineering.com/gas-struts just give them the code off the side and they will know what you have, I used them and great service.

Martin


----------



## HarleyDave

I too have used SGS with great success.

They recharged all 12 of my small gas struts for the Eura interior locker doors - which mysteriously all failed at about the same time (cold weather??)

Been working perfectly since.

I got some OEM plumbing parts through Elite Motorhomes in Banbury at a very good price and they are nice people to deal with too.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sue3134

*Euromobil parts*

Dave and Martin, thanks for your replies, I am currently in contact with scg re gas strut however I am struggling to read the code on the strut due to fading.
I intend to contact elite mh on Monday re tap.

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## HarleyDave

Talk to Sue Maynard at Elite - she is very helpful

[email protected]

Regards the struts - which ones are we talking about - locker doors or drop down bed?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ubuntu1

*taps*

It sounds as if you are on top of the gas strut situation.

For the taps there are only a few manufacturers of m/h taps. Most engineers and dealers stock a variety of taps and can get any they don't stock very quickly.


----------



## Chudders

If its the gas truts for the lockers I replaced all of mine with ones from B&Q from their kitchen dept. . They are much better struts, they work better and once opened gently lift the door to its highest position as if automatic. A lovely slow self rising action. I think they were about £6 each and easy to fit. 
the taps I think you will find are 'Reich' and can be purchased at numerous caravan/motorhome outlets. (eg Leisure shop direct, Johns Cross motorhomes CAK tanks etc. many others)
Have alook at their web site www.rk-reich.com Our EM definately has this make of tap as do all the others I have seen. Do you need a complete tap (quite expensive) or just parts which are available (ceramic washers etc etc)
If you do need to contact Euramobil e mail customer services lady called Petra Lang been very helpful in the past.
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Dave - do you have a B&Q part number for the struts?

Are they still available?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sue3134

*Eura Mobil parts*

Dave, you are a star! You have helped me find the tap through the reich website. I will email their purchase department and order one.

In relation to the struts, from reading an old thread, I did read about the b and q possibility and called in the other week. However the only struts I could find seemed to be quite elaborate and I was unsure if they would fit. The struts are for overhead cupboards. Life is very difficult at the moment, balancing the cupboard door on your head whilst retrieving something!

Can you describe the struts you have fitted and when you got them. I do have a price for re gasing the struts and it is about £10 each.

Can you assist anymore???

Many thanks

Sue


----------



## Chudders

I will have a look at the B & Q website and try to identify. I couldn,t find them when I wanted them but just went to a local branch and searched amongst the kitchen parts. They really do work beautifully, but they dont fit into the holes in the overhead locker sides.. They have a flat plate that screws on at both ends. Very easy though. Difficult to explain how they slowly rise once out of the clips but simply rise, the compression of the struts must be just right for the weight of the doors. I adjusted the exact fitting position of the bottom of the dtruts on the side of the lockers so that they rise to the exact height and in my case I wanted them to be exactly in line when open.
Will get back later hopefully.
Sue, You may wonder about the availability of parts for a Euramobil as they are not very well served in the UK BUT nearly all the parts are bog standard and used in many motorhomes and caravans eg Truma,
Thetford, Dometic, etc. The windows and roof lights are all standard makes as is most of the equipment. The electrics are CBE and fitted to several makes eg Rapido etc etc.
Dave


----------



## Chudders

Had a look on B&Q website but cant see them. But I couldn,t see them when I bought mine, found them in the store though I am pretty sure it was among kitchen equipment and fittings.
I will see if there is a part number on the ones I have and in a day or so will be passing our local store and will look in if I can
Dave
Just been to check motorhome, no part numbers but they are made by a company called FGV. They have 80N printed on them which I think is the gas pressure (80 Newtons)
Have a look at www.fgv.it and under products go to alternative openings and they are called AeroLift One Touch

If you can,t get these then I have found these that look very similar 
www.eurofit.co.uk
under Hinges, stays and catches
They have gas strut stays in a variety of strengths including 80N which is what I used. They are £5.16 each


----------



## Chudders

Having had a look at one of the smaller images on the eurofit site they look identical, I believe they may be the same as those I got at B&Q
Edit.

And now I,ve ordered a couple from eurofit as spares as it seems a good price, so I will know in a couple of days what they are like and report back if your still interested.
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Nice one Dave - Many Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sue3134

Evening dave, thanks to your advice, we have ordered a tap from pAul at elite, he was really helpful.
On the gas strut front, we have asked scg or whatever they are called at derby to Regas the strut we sent to them last week. The cost is £9 plus postage . I have looked at the eurofit strut which looks like a good match and price. I will wait to see how successful you are with the strut you have ordered. It sound like a very good price. Paul from elite cn get gas struts from Eura Mobil for around £15 each plus postage , expensive when you need around 10. 

Thanks Again

Sue


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Sue

Glad the tap is sorted with Elite

I actually contacted the UK office of the German manufacturer of the OEM gas struts to get a price but it was silly money. (plus carriage, plus VAT)

My re-gassed ones have been fine but it will be interesting to find out how Dave (Chudders) gets on with his replacements

I've managed to find the email trail with Suspa (OEM supplier) from last year...

_I sent...

I am looking to replace the Qty. 12 gas springs in my Eura Mobil motorhome. - The items I have are 016 12141A 80 Nm units with a date? of 25/04

Please advise where I may purchase replacements

Sabine Traub replied as follows...

Hi Dave,

thank you for your enquiry. We can supply you with replacement gas springs and are pleased to quote for:

product SUSPA Liftline
part number 16-1 016 12141A/80N
price/unit £ 21.30 (for order quantity 12-off)
carriage £ 20.00 (parts will be manufactured and shipped from HQ in Germany)
lead time 7-10 days after receipt of payment
payment pro forma invoice (payment in advance)

We would be pleased to receive your order.

Best regards

Sabine Traub
Customer Services

SUSPA UK Ltd.
Northampton Science Park
Babbage House - Unit 14
Kings Park Road
Moulton Park Industrial Estate
Northampton
NN3 6LG
United Kingdom

I responded with...

Please confirm the price is £21.30 each plus shipping giving a total of £21.30 x 12 = £255.60 + £20 = £275.60

Sabine replied...

Hi David,

total amount will be £ 275.60 + 20% VAT = £ 330.72. If you wish to order, payment can be made by credit / debit card (call with your card details) or BACS (in this case we will send you a pro forma invoice with bank details) or send us a cheque to the address below.

Best regards

Sabine Traub
Customer Services

I replied...

No - I don't think so Sabine

I'll find something else

Thanks for the info though

Regards

Dave Walker_

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Hi all,
Eurofit have acknowledged my order and they may be here today or tomorrow. If they are the same as those that I bought in B & Q I can thoroughly recommend them mainly because of the way they work. As I mentioned before once the door is unclipped and opened a little it will slowly rise as if automatically to its highest position and remain there. The only downside is that the current struts bottom fixing goes into a recessed hole, these replacements simply screw the bottom plate to the side of the locker in an appropriate position to hold the door at its highest open point required. It does leave the hole inside the cupboard side unused. To be really tidy I am looking for a blanking plate of some sort. I think I needed 14 but wouldn,t want tp pay those sorts of prices quoted to Harley Dave
When they arrive I will post on heare immediately with result.
Dave


----------



## Chudders

Dave and Sue,
Gas struts have arrived and look to be identical to ones I got from B & Q. As B&Q ones they have a choice of endplate depending how the are fitted. You just change the end plate and screw the struts in place.
About £5 each plus vat and post and packing (£4.98)
This is even cheaper than B&Q ones even inc. postage.
Will fit one later just to be sure but they are identical 80N struts.
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Nice work Dave Chudders - Many thanks for PM too.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Fitted one now and yep exactly the same as previously bought but much cheaper.
Dave
Correct website should be www.eurofitdirect.co.uk
They are under hinges stays and catches then kitchen lid stays
Gas strut stays at £5.16
I have used the 80N version.


----------



## sue3134

*eura mobil parts*

Hi , we have received the re gassed strut this week. While we were waiting for it to be re-gassed we did remove another strut and bring it home to get the serial numbers from it. We left it in the kitchen..... When the re-gassed strut arrived we examined it and compared it against the other one we had in the kitchen. they both seemed to be the same. 
we have fitted them both today. the strut that has been ' warming up ' in the kitchen now works perfectly. the re-gassed strut does not work at all. admittedly the re gassed strut has been fitted to a larger door.

all very peculiar but I believe gas struts don't like the cold.

We shall not be having any more re gassed as the process for one has cost around £20 !

We will try the ones you suggested dave. We go away on wednesday, weather permitting, driving down to the alp for some powder!!!
We'll have to manage with the wooden prop my husband has made.

thanks for help again.

sue


----------



## sue3134

*eura mobil parts*

dave, just a thought, do you think the 80n will support the larger cupboard doors ????

thanks sue


----------



## Chudders

Hi Sue,
Not sure what size your cupboard doors are but I have an 810 Integra with 14 locker doors. All are supported and work fine with 80N struts.
I would have thought yours has similar size doors. If you measure your largest door , (height and width) I will compare them with mine and let you know. You could always mix and match, some 80N and some 90N from this web site. I did not have a choice initially from B&Q they only had the one strength. I have just fitted an 80N from the above web site to my largest overhead locker and works fine. Easy to fit. If you are concerned just get a couple and try them first
Any queries let me know.
Dave

PS Your profile shows you have an Ace Firenze have you changed to a Euramobil

Just measured locker doors, largest is about 24 1/2" X 15"


----------



## HarleyDave

Have a great trip

The gas struts are just a convenience for the locker doors and a couple of suitable wooden props will work equally well

Cheers

Dave


----------

